# Why do they make it so hard to



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

post pictures here? I'm been on message boards that either have a utility for posting picks (you paste the URL in a box and it writes the code), or they actually allow you to just copy a picture directly into a post. Having to jump through all these hoops is new to me - and do you have to have X number of posts- what is that all about?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

It took me exactly 11 left clicks of the mouse, from start to finish, to post this. Others may know easier ways. I don't call that jumping thru hoops.


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

well I do it manual way ! 


```
[img]URLofthepicture - you know http://something.com/picture.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

It took me two clicks. One to copy the URL and one to paste. In your User CP (hyperlink at the top left of every page) under Edit Options at the very bottom "Message Editor Interface", choose Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing. Now when you reply to a post, you simply click on the little "insert image" icon (mountain and sun) and you enter the URL to the photo and the image is placed/linked.

- Barry


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

OK - that's much easier - thank you! First pic I saw is copied below. You can't just copy the picture, but you can R click the picture, select properties, copy the URL and then paste it into the dialogue box. That is much easier than 11 or 12 click that others are using.

I don't think many people here know how to do what you just explained. I see posters questioning how to post pictures all the time. Is that info in the FAQ's?


EDIT, I must have screwed it up. I did as you instructed and this is what I got. Christ - it still just shows as a URL. Obviously I missed something along the way.


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

*2nd attempt*

Houston, we have a succes!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Barry, Wow, that was easy! and now I have all these other options! Thank you for posting the easy instructions! I copied them into a 'Word' document so I could follow along with them while I did the few steps.
Thanks Again.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Barry said:


> you simply click on the little "insert image" icon (mountain and sun)


Of course this icon only appears in the Photo Gallery forum as images are not allowed in any other forum.

- Barry


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Scut Farkas said:


> I don't think many people here know how to do what you just explained. I see posters questioning how to post pictures all the time. Is that info in the FAQ's?


Yes. Here is the direct link:
http://208.69.121.208/forums/faq.php?faq=vb_read_and_post#faq_vb_vbcode_toolbar


----------

